# Want to fish



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

The boat on which I usually fish galveston on is only available for about half the summer, for the other half I'm stuck. I bay fish, wading most of the time. Fish only artificials and am 17 years old. I know what I'm doing have chronarchs, curados, etc.. I help with all the clean up at the end of the day, boat, fish, etc..

I can help with some gas seeing I have a part time job and I dont do drugs.

If anyone would enjoy someone to fish with, not just a deckhand, then shoot me a PM. Preferably west galveston bay because that's easiest for me to go to.

Picture is of yesterday's wade for proof.


----------

